# GTO leather again...



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

OK, now I'm getting a little nervous here. Everything about my car I love, but the interior leather is definately sub-par. I saw a couple 2004 red/black interior GTO's just like mine on ebay/online car ads and the leather is definately of a different quality (if mine's leather at all) also the stitching on the seats is red whereas mine is grey (anyone else's car like this). I will be taking pictures this afternoon and I'll try and post later...let me know what you think, but there's also some inconsistencies with the stitching...I'm starting to think there was something majorly wrong w/ the interior (I really hope it wasn't a flood case) It just looks/feels different than other cars. Will post pics later.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you ever get a carfax on your car?

Any other signs of interior carpet replacement or headliner replacement?


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

i have a red 2004 GTO and have a black interior. Normal GTO's that are red also have red leather interior. But in my case during some time during 2004 they came out with a "special edition", which dosen't mean **** except that the leather interior is not red, but black with gray stitching throughout. The same goes for the taco display, it's gray and not red. The thing that pisses me off is that the stitching of my M6 gearshift is also gray. ahhhh!!!

What is the actual name of the colour of the car? inferno red? etc.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Forgot to take pics...I'm actually going to do it after this post. But, no it is Torrid red (I believe) w/ black leather, red gauges, red stitching in the shifter boot and hand brake, black stitching everywhere else, and GREY GTO in the backrests. The LCD display looks weird/veiny too as I explained in another post, and the silver enamel stuff on the shifter (auto) has bubbles in the base (crackles when you poke it)!!! WTF I did a carfax, maybe I'm just being paranoid but this is all suspicous. The thing is the engine looked like you could eat off of it..


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I dunno how to post pics on this site, but those links show what I'm talking about. Look at the bolster on the passenger's side...why is it creased like that? What's up with the shifter? Notice red gauges and grey stitching!!! I'm a little skeptical.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*My black interior has red stitching on the steering wheel, shifter and hand brake. The seats and everything else are all black. My tach is red as it is supposed to be.

My dealer damaged my steering wheel when aligning the car. I had them replace the steering wheel. When I picked the car up the stitching in the steering wheel was white. I had them get me one that is red, they did and all is like it is supposed to be.

Maybe replacement parts have different stitching schemes?*


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

My silver car has an all black interior. I'd like to add some light color to the seats and inserts. Thinking about leather inserts........just gotta find an install shop to do the work.

JET


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> and the silver enamel stuff on the shifter (auto) has bubbles in the base (crackles when you poke it)!!!


I've had a couple of Holden's with the leather/metal shift combo, and I've not seen that before. Looks like it has been bashed around??


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I dunno what the deal is, but I treated the leather again and it has gotten some of it's luster back. I think the shifter go wet? If you push against it where it's crinkled/bubbled it makes a little popping sound. I'm going to bring it to the dealer and ask for a new shifter.


----------

